

LaTeX for thesis and basic introductions - sciencesama
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCRFsOKSM7ePUBOfh3O-K5XZldM5uCPwk
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;playlist?list=PLCRFsOKSM7eNGNghvT6QdzsDYwSTZxqjC<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;playlist?list=PLCRFsOKSM7ePUBOfh3O-K5XZldM5uCPwk
======
sciencesama
is there any software better than this ?

